# T3/T4 Combination



## mel6 (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone out there on a T3/T4 combination? I've been on T4 for the past year (after total thyroidectomy due to cancer) - I am still tired/depressed and gaining weight etc and about to start the combination - just seeing if this has worked for anyone else?


----------



## Kimemitch (Mar 23, 2007)

I, too, would be very intersted if anyone knows anything. My Doctor is totally against adding T3 and Armore - he just says he doesn't think my problem is thyroid even though I have all the symptoms of Hypo and my numbers are actually more Hyper - I had total thyroid removed due to cancer over 10 years ago - I am extremely tired, gaining weight regardless of diet and memory is sooo bad!. I am trying to check on the cortisol and also requested a Thyrogin Radioactive Iodine scan (don't have to go off thyroid). Hopefully somehting will show, but I am still very interested in the T3 issue.


----------



## missforgetful (Apr 10, 2007)

I am on T4 and T3, and I must say I do feel better for taking the T3 aswell. It helps with the mind and mood side of things, however it still leaves me feeling tired and over weight. I'm not convinced I am on the right dose though.


----------



## Shooley (Apr 25, 2007)

How are you getting on with T3/T4 combination, because I think thats maybe what I need?


----------

